# Collectors Den. spec?



## Forever-mango (Jun 22, 2010)

I noticed I have spent alot of money on some large Den. spec orchid. I was wondering what are some high-end collector's Den specs in Australia. I know the D spec v curvicaule 'Day Light Moon' FCC/AOC and the D speciosum 'Windermere' HCC/AOC are quite nice. I doubt it will be cheap to purchase one of those either.

One of my friend's friend has a collection of High-end collectables of speciosums, but i have yet to see his collection. He ask me a question when i first met him "If you are into Dendrobium speciosums so much, why dont you purchase some awarded speciosums to enjoy?" After a bit of thinking, im in the lookout for some nice speciosums to add to the collection. I know the Day Light Moon cost a fortune, so im saving for that.

But here is a list I am aiming for:
D speciosum var curvicaule 'Half Moon'
D speciosum var grandiflorum 'Rhonda's Gold'
D speciosum var grandiflorum 'Mt Larcom Gold'
D speciosum var speciosum 'Charlie'
D speciosum var speciosum 'Windermere'
Den. speciosum var. Curvicaule 'Daylight Moon'
Den. speciosum var. curvicaule 'Bee Creek'

What others should I consider?

Kind regards
Stephen :evil:


----------



## cattmad (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Stepen,

there is a division of 'windermere' on ebay australia right now, i think the start price is $100.

Sorry, I can't send a web link from where I am right now, but just search for speciosum, you'll find it, and some other selected clones from wayne turville

Brad


----------



## nikv (Jun 22, 2010)

Seedling crosses of those awarded speciosums are readily available on the U.S. eBay for quite reasonable prices. I have several of them. Not exactly the same thing as an awarded clone, but the next best thing.


----------



## emydura (Jun 23, 2010)

Windamere is a nice clone. I have a small backbulb of it. May take a fair while before it reaches flowering size. A friend who has many nice clones told me it is the only clone he has that flowers well every year. Most only flower well every odd year with many ordinary flowerings in between. 

You have most of the best ones I think. "National White" HCC/AOC is a good one as well. I saw a nice flowering of it a few years ago at our show. I was blown away by it. Big well shaped whites. Apparently according to the owner it flowered even better in subsequent years. National White is a great breeder as well. I have flowered one selfing of NAtional White and it was a dud. I have a few more so hopefully at least one will turn out good. That is why I think it is a good idea to fork out some money and buy divisions of the nicer clones.

Here are some photos of some of the nicer clones -

http://members.optusnet.com.au/elanbee/Selected Clones.html

I'd be interested in how you go in finding divisions of what you are after.

David


----------



## Forever-mango (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello David,

There seems to be a few divisions of Windermere on ebay lately. I think there is 3 on this week. Charlie I found from a Nursery I've purchased from, so will talk to them at the show tomorrow. The main one I really want is Daylight Moon, but all divisions ive seen have been way over $600 

How your Windermere does well for you 
Stephen


----------

